# Game (final): 2000 and beyond



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> And after all those games and votes, here is our top ten for works created this century:
> 
> 01 Gubaidulina - Violin Concerto 2 "In Tempus Praesens" (2007)
> 02 Saariaho - Clarinet Concerto D'om le vrai sens (2010)
> ...


----------

